# Men Kings/Ringwraith names



## Eliot (Oct 15, 2002)

I had a question. Does Tolkien ever say anywhere in his books the names of the 9 former kings (or ringwraiths). Just wondering...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 15, 2002)

No he doesn't,except for the second in command - Khamul. The Lord of the Nazgul is sometimes referred to as Angmar I think,but that's not really his name,just the name of his realm.

However,if you are really interested in their names and backgrounds, you could check out this. This is of course made up,but it's still fun to read IMHO.


----------



## TheFool (Oct 15, 2002)

Maybe the LOTN's name is 'Morgul'? He seems to have a lot of stuff named after him.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 15, 2002)

LOL. 
No, I don't think so; _morgul_ is Sindarin, I believe, consisting of two words: _mor_ and _gûl_, meaning "dark" and "sorcery" respectively (I'm sure Cian will have something to add to this, but these are the basic facts). 
Morgul refers to both a place in Mordor (Cf. the Morgul Vale), and (unless I ma mistaken) the 'dark arts' used by the Nazgûl (undoubtedly given by their Rings) and Sauron. 
But it's a theory, and it isn't completely impossible.


----------

